# 2-22 Storm Pics New England



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Should get a call soon looks like it starting to cover. Gonna go warm up truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats some serious snow bigdave why are you still home?
its pouring here as well dont know about the supposed chage over they keep calling for


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow that looks like 1-2 in per hour.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Snowing here in stoneham now pretty steady too. May go put the plow on the pu.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

whata live in a lighthouse or something thats a nice view


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

still looks like that here. got maybe 30 minutes of "snow" all day


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

rawdog;759133 said:


> whata live in a lighthouse or something thats a nice view


LOL no just a high rise along the water



ColliganLands;759136 said:


> still looks like that here. got maybe 30 minutes of "snow" all day


Thats 30 minutes more than we saw. But look on the Upside its going to be 50 and raining on friday. Then 33 on Saturday


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

We paved that Marina last year,nice place.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats Tern Harbor. All the land around here was contamidated. Conco dug entire place up to fix it


----------

